# Stuck



## Northern Sig (Dec 8, 2019)

I have a Sig 320 XC. I recently bought a new grip. I was swapping them out. I took our the trigger assemley out and put it into the new grip and then forgot to put the breakdown lever in before putting the slid back on. When I put the slide back it got stuck and I can get the trigger assembley to release from the slide. I tried to reinsert the breakdown lever but can't. What are my options to get these appart so I can put them back in the grip?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

When you look through the hole where the breakdown lever slides into,, what is blocking the opening?
I'm thinking the slide rails that are connected to the trigger assembly lifted creating the tightness or jam


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Is the trigger in a different position ?


----------



## Northern Sig (Dec 8, 2019)

pic said:


> When you look through the hole where the breakdown lever slides into,, what is blocking the opening?
> I'm thinking the slide rails that are connected to the trigger assembly lifted creating the tightness or jam


When I look into the hole I see the slide spring and an a something at the bottom that angles across the hole. I can push the spring forward but cannot get the takedown lever back in. I need to get the slide catch to release to remove the side. The trigger has been positioned both in fire position and then not.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The slide spring came out of position when the trigger assembly lifted up because the breakdown lever that holds down the trigger assembly was not in place .
Bring it to a gun smith shop, not a big box store, he'll have the little tools to possibly shift the spring up and trigger assembly down without scratching everything.
If the person ( smith ) wants to send the gun out, go somewhere else. Because you can send it out yourself, or let him send it n bite the bullet ( cost) 
Is the trigger in a slightly different angle or position did you notice.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

This is just my blind evaluation, don't take it to the bank, lol
Good luck


----------



## Northern Sig (Dec 8, 2019)

pic said:


> This is just my blind evaluation, don't take it to the bank, lol
> Good luck


Thanks for giveing me some ideas on this. I have a very good, long term (100 yr) smith shop in my town to take this for repair. Have a good rest of the weekend!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If you notice in the video , it may have risen to jam without the lever in place. 
Let me no how you make out when you get around to fixing the issue. Safe shooting

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...=U2Q6q6HsNKE&usg=AOvVaw2USoiJ9ICEUy2HQVtZiTM8


----------

